# Kutterangeln Sassnitz



## Lutra Lutra (29. September 2008)

Nachdem ich 10 Jahre nicht mehr zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee gewesen bin, habe ich mich für das WE zu einer Tour von Sassnitz aus überreden lassen. Weiß einer zufällig, was dort im Moment so läuft? Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Ich werde wohl eine Stationärrolle mitnehmen. Würdet ihr für die Ostsee lieber Geflochtene (z.B. 0,12er Fireline) oder eine Monofile (0,30 er) empfehlen. Lohnt es sich, alternativ zum Pilker auch noch auf "Gummi" zu fischen? Wenn ja, welche Größen/Farben sind im Moment und bei den Wetteraussichten wohl besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## JUK28 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo,

war auch noch nicht von Sassnitz dieses Jahr los, will aber am 18/19 Oktober auch mal wieder von Sassnitz starten. Mein Vater war dieses Jahr schon sehr erfolgreich mit der MS Brigitte los (sehr zu empfehlen), und hatte 38 schöne Ostseeleoparden. Ich fische viel ex Fehmarn und Kiel/Laboe und kann dir einen guten Tipp ex Rügen/Sassnitz geben.
Verzichte erst einmal auf Beifänger und versuche es erst einmal mit Einzelpilker. Was ich auch herausgefunden habe ist, dass auf Rügen die Farben Grün/Silber/Blau gut laufen, die ich sonst eigentlich nie fische.
Ich würde falls Du mit Gummifisch versuchst erst mal mit den Farben Grün/Gelb Glitter und/oder Motoröl/Orange Glitter probieren. Die laufen eigentlich immer. Ansonsten kann ich noch ein Ausweichschiff empfehlen, falls du auf der Brigitte keinen Platz bekommst probiers es auf der MS Rügenland...auch ein Top-Schiff!
Petri Heil!


----------



## nostradamus (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

hallo,

ich fahre ca. 600 km nach rügen und fahre nur noch nach rügen zum angeln.

Tipps:
1: jeder erzählt, dass man auf gummi nichts bzw. kaum etwas fängt. ich bin der meinung das es nicht stimmt. ich habe immer gummi mit dran und ich fange immer ca. 1/3 mit gummi. 

2. doubletten? dann ist gummi pflicht. bei jeder ausfahrt hatten wir bis jetzt das glück !!

3. Versuch einen etwas schwereren pilker als die anderen und du wirst besser fangen, da du zuerst unten bist und eine bessere kontrolle über deinen köder hast.

4. Blaue twister waren der renner

5. die TIETVERDRIEW ist das beste schiff

gruß und viel spaß

nosta#h


----------



## Herbynor (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo nostradamus
möchte Anfang Mai nach Sassnitz mit dem Kutter TIETVERDRIEW zum Dorschen zum ersten Mal und habe keine Erfahrung, was Pilker angeht. Bitte könntest Du etwas genauer sagen, wie schwer und welche Farben für Pilker und Jig gut sind. Im voraus bedanke ich mich Herbynor.


----------



## la_familia_ (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo nostradamus
> möchte Anfang Mai nach Sassnitz mit dem Kutter TIETVERDRIEW zum Dorschen zum ersten Mal und habe keine Erfahrung, was Pilker angeht. Bitte könntest Du etwas genauer sagen, wie schwer und welche Farben für Pilker und Jig gut sind. Im voraus bedanke ich mich Herbynor.





hallo

ich bin der meinung gelesen/gehört zu haben das der kutter auf Eis gelegt wurde und nicht mehr raus darf...Kann mich auch irren, aber das hab ich so noch im Kopf...


----------



## Herbynor (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Spätestens am 8.05 09 kann ich mehr dazu schreiben. Gruß herbynor


----------



## Herbynor (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Kaulbarschspezi
Vielen dank für dein Tip. Aber mehr wenn ich wieder zurück bin ???


----------



## Herbynor (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo Kaulbarschspezi
nun bin ich wieder zurück. Die TIETVERDRIW fährt wieder!!! 
Am 06.05.09 konnten wir nicht raus fahren (Sturm in Böen 9 )  und am 07.05.09 war der Fang auch gut, 16 Dorsche 
zwischen 40 cm und 55 cm. Gruß Herby


----------



## nostradamus (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

geil das sie wieder fährt

nosta


----------



## shR!mp (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

und weißt du auch ob die rügenland wieder fährt?


----------



## Herbynor (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo shR!mp
wir sind nur mit der TIETVERDRIW gefahren, und über die Rügenland kann ich nichts sagen. Gruß Herby


----------

